# Michael Jackson History Trailer



## paulsheerin (Oct 19, 2014)

Hi there

I am a huge Michael Jackson fan & i need help identifying some music used in his History album trailer from 1995

Here is a link to the video:





The music i need to identify is from 2mins up to the end
Please help me if you can

Thank you in advance


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Isn't this just credited? It's surely made to measure soundtrack - check the credits again and should be easily available since it was an MJ soundtrack. If you think it's cool and want to hear classical in the same vein then you could start a thread based on that


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Are we now expanding the boundaries of classical music to include Michael Jackson? :lol:


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Are we now expanding the boundaries of classical music to include Michael Jackson? :lol:


Moved to non-classical music.


----------

